# HS55 with Honda GX-140 engine question



## engine2quarters (Nov 13, 2013)

Recently pushed to my back door, was a Honda HS55 with the GX-140 engine. Previous owner said it ran several years ago. It doesn't, now. Old yellow gas, etc.

During cleaning it up, the recoil cord looked rather odd. It was a green plastic type rope, and rather short. It broke on the second or third pull. Argh!

How long is the recoil rope supposed to be on these motores? It was so short, you could get maybe one revolution out of it.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

From working on several GX engines, I would say you will be safe with 4'. The recoil spring should be able to wind all of that in. If not, just trim it...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

58" for a GX-160/GX200 clone starter. Not sure how much bigger that would be than yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The HS55 uses a 73-inch long #5 rope. Most shops offer it on bulk reels, so get some cut to length. You can also get it from Honda Dealer pre-cut too: Part Number *08550-ZGT921-11*, list price $5.40

The green recoil is likely an aftermarket part; all Honda recoils are usually red or black. An entire recoil assembly (red) for the HS55 is available, part number *28400-ZE1-711H*, list price $64.33.


----------



## engine2quarters (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Robert. At 28 degrees in the shop, I'll do it this weekend when above 40, and the head cold is better (sniff). I've done other recoils, but this is the 'first' Honda repair, so it will be a learning experience.
I was thinking more along the line of 48 inches, but we'll give the 73 a go. Can always trim it down to fit. The one in it now is 24 inches, using plastic 'rope'.
Thanks all.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

engine2quarters said:


> Thanks Robert. At 28 degrees in the shop, I'll do it this weekend when above 40, and the head cold is better (sniff). I've done other recoils, but this is the 'first' Honda repair, so it will be a learning experience.
> I was thinking more along the line of 48 inches, but we'll give the 73 a go. Can always trim it down to fit. The one in it now is 24 inches, using plastic 'rope'.
> Thanks all.


The appropriate length I quoted is for a genuine Honda recoil, so not sure if it is the same for the green aftermarket one you have. If the internal reel itself is not exactly the same as the original, the rope length will be different. As you say, you can easily cut a bit off it it is too long. Tip: apply a thin coat of engine oil to the rope to keep it easy to use/operate when coated/frozen with snow or ice.


----------



## engine2quarters (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I have an 'original' red recoil, which is different than the one in the video. It's still sitting on the wood stove where I left it last week. Yard work (aka leaf raking) and removing batteries and old gas from the yard machine fleet took priority this weekend. No real pressing need for this machine, since I have 5 others that all run, but the 'price' was right up my alley. And who says it's gonna snow this year?


----------

